# ***OFFICIAL*** Johny Hendricks vs. Martin Kampmann Thread



## Budhisten (Apr 11, 2010)

*Welterweight bout: 170 pounds*


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

Gave my vote to Kampmann for being more technical but a 50/50 for me really.


----------



## rebonecrusher (Nov 21, 2011)

Wow I forgot all about this match up because of the GSP vs Condit fight this is a big fight. I agree I'm 50/50 on this one. I went with Hendricks because I feel he has a better chance of stopping Kampman. Though Kampman does have the techinical advantage should be a good fight.


----------



## rul3z (Jun 27, 2010)

Hendricks by KO


----------



## Sports_Nerd (Apr 23, 2012)

Kampmann is better everywhere, but isn't too smart. I think he takes it, all things considered, probably via UD.


----------



## OHKO (Jul 11, 2010)

I think Hendricks takes it via KO.


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

This is one of those which Kampmann is showing up. MK is far wayyy more technical, but JH's got some power. I think it's time for MK so I'll go with him.


----------



## cdtcpl (Mar 9, 2007)

I want to say Kampmann, but he takes a lot of punishment in his fights. Hendricks is the sort of guy you don't want to take punishment from.

I gotta go with Hendricks.


----------



## Voiceless (Nov 8, 2010)

cdtcpl said:


> I want to say Kampmann, but he takes a lot of punishment in his fights. Hendricks is the sort of guy you don't want to take punishment from.


Yes, technically Kampmann is so much better, but his habbit of eating punches to wake up and get into the fight would be a really bad one against Hendricks.


----------



## Stun Gun (Oct 24, 2012)

As much as it pains me to say this because I think Hendricks lost that Koscheck fight, but I think he has too much power for Kampmann.


----------



## SM33 (Sep 22, 2009)

Kampmann is great but he does tend to get hit, and Hendricks has the base to keep it standing and land big shots. I think a Hendricks (T)KO is the most sensible choice.

I'd love to see Martin score another KO, his last fight was one of the more satisfying this year. Not betting on this one.


----------



## Joabbuac (Jan 31, 2009)

Kampmann with out point Hendricks here, even if he gets tagged early he will take the last few rounds. I just find it hard to pick the guy who's only shot is the single big punch.


----------



## TanyaJade (Aug 31, 2010)

Skill wise, I personally think that Kampmann is the number two or three Welterweight. The problem is, his fight IQ is among some of the worst I've seen and he's had a string of good circumstance with his wins over Alves and Ellenberger. I think Hendricks mixes in power punches with solid clinchwork to take the UD, as Kampmann will probably try and grapple with Hendricks, given his past history.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

Kampmann is the better overall fighter but his defensive striking is horrid. I think he can win but its also likely that he gets caught.


Sent from my iPhone using Verticalsports.com App


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

Pretty tough one to call, Kampmann is better technically, atleast on offense but his defense absolutely sucks and that'll cost him sooner or later.

Hendricks KO.


----------



## meli083 (Mar 31, 2010)

I hope Kampmann convincingly takes this but I got a feeling Henricks will beat Kampmann.


----------



## RearNaked (Jul 20, 2012)

I really like Kampmann.

But Hendricks will KO him.


----------



## GrappleRetarded (Jun 22, 2012)

Hendricks is basically a prototype of Ellenberger. They're both virtually the same fighter, I think Ellenberger is the better of the two though and I think he actually hits harder out of the two, as well as being the more technical striker.

I know MMAmath is BS n all, but if Kampmann can take out Ellenberger and can take his best shots, he should be fine in dealing with Hendricks.

Hendricks has power, but it's not like he's a Paul Daley. Daley is a guy that has the power and the striking technique, hence why Kampmann had no answer for his striking. Martin should be able to out-strike Hendricks with more technical striking and if it goes to the ground, I feel Kampmann will have no problems sweeping, getting back up or possibly locking up a guillotine.


----------



## RearNaked (Jul 20, 2012)

GrappleRetarded said:


> I think Ellenberger is the better of the two though and I think he actually hits harder out of the two, as well as being the more technical striker.


Wait, is it opposite day?

Edit: Actually, that would explain a lot...


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

Why are people acting like Hendricks is a striker? Hendricks is going to wrestle Kampmann. Ellenberger has more power and is a better striker than Hendricks and eventually got put away standing; Hendricks isn't stupid. 

He will try to wrestle his way to a decision where Kampmann gets ****ed over nonstop. Skill wise Kampmann has the advantage but Hendricks is very game. I would lean toward either Kampmann rocking and submitting him or clearly winning two rounds and losing the decision. I wouldn't be surprised if Hendricks could win two with his wrestling though.


----------



## RearNaked (Jul 20, 2012)

Anyone counting either guy out is being dramatic.

Both guys are great fighters.

I think Kampmann has a chance, but I think Hendricks will KO him. 

I wouldn't be surprised if Kampmann won, but I expect Hendricks to win by KO.


----------



## Iuanes (Feb 17, 2009)

Well, I WANT Kampmann to win but it'll be really tight. I can see Kampmann getting the knockout but the edge has to go to Hendricks based on his wrestling. I can see him hoofing that left to get close and then clinching up with Kampmann, from there its his game.

If Hendricks wins you pretty much have to give him a title shot, as beating Fitch, Kos and Kampmann would be an incredible run.


----------



## OHKO (Jul 11, 2010)

Kampmann by knockout. I think Hendricks's power is hugely over-exaggerated after knocking out Fitch. Kampmann is going to be much superior technique wise.


----------



## BOMDC (Feb 13, 2011)

Rooting for Kampmann and think he takes it handily if he fights smart. That being said, it's probably 50/50, haha. Surprised how many people think Hendricks is going to get the KO. I'd honestly be surprised if he ever landed that left again. It's slow, telegraphed, and everyone knows he's constantly looking for it on the feet. Yes Kampmann looks bad defensively at times, but hopefully he can be smart and not get into brawl exchanges and this will look like Bisping/Stann.


----------



## dlxrevolution (Jul 16, 2009)

Wrestling will be the difference in this fight. If Kampmann can stop Hendricks takedowns, Kampmann wins. If he can't, then Hendricks wins. I think Hendricks is a smart enough fighter to know that if he's not winning the stand-up, he's got the wrestling to back him out of trouble.


----------



## Sports_Nerd (Apr 23, 2012)

dlxrevolution said:


> Wrestling will be the difference in this fight. If Kampmann can stop Hendricks takedowns, Kampmann wins. If he can't, then Hendricks wins. I think Hendricks is a smart enough fighter to know that if he's not winning the stand-up, he's got the wrestling to back him out of trouble.


Thing is Kamp's ground game is miles ahead of Hendricks'. He's perfectly capable of reversing him or submitting him off his back.


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

The more I think of it this has to be for the #1 contendership shot. Both have solid wins and make exciting fights.

You can always count on Kampmann bleeding his opponents and getting bloodied himself. 

Anyone else know that they trained together before.


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

Hendricks via face hair suffocation.


----------



## Rygu (Jul 21, 2008)

I'm leaning towards Kampmann in this one, but Hendricks definitely has the potential to knock him out if Kampmann fights like an idiot like he sometimes does. 

I predict Kampmann by UD if he sticks to his gameplan which should be to not fight stupid.


----------



## IcemanCometh (Mar 9, 2007)

I got three predictions for this one:
1) Kampmann gets rocked hard in the first
2) Kampmann lands a straight punch through Hendricks wild hay-maker swings thus KOing him.
3) Kampmann wins!

I re-watched Koscheck/Hendricks and Big Rig is too sloppy to win this.


----------



## Hawndo (Aug 16, 2009)

I want Kampmann to win but it can go either way. Anything less than an amazing fight and I will be shocked though. true winners here are the fans!


----------



## TheOldAssassin (Sep 17, 2010)

I liked Hendricks in this fight even before Jon Fitch did what he did against Erick Silva - and I like Hendricks even more now.


----------



## hellholming (Jun 13, 2009)

I think Hendricks will win it somehow.... but I'm rooting for Kampmann all the way!


----------



## St.Paul Guy (Mar 8, 2011)

I'm leaning Kampmann here. 

I don't know if Hendricks can get the takedown and he'll probably get lit up on the feet..... having said that he could "win" the way Diego did or land that big punch like he did against Fitch.


----------



## Guy Incognito (Apr 3, 2010)

Come on Kampmann.


----------



## tombrock82 (Feb 21, 2010)

GrappleRetarded said:


> Hendricks is basically a prototype of Ellenberger. They're both virtually the same fighter, I think Ellenberger is the better of the two though and I think he actually hits harder out of the two, as well as being the more technical striker.
> 
> I know MMAmath is BS n all, but if Kampmann can take out Ellenberger and can take his best shots, he should be fine in dealing with Hendricks.
> 
> Hendricks has power, but it's not like he's a Paul Daley. Daley is a guy that has the power and the striking technique, hence why Kampmann had no answer for his striking. Martin should be able to out-strike Hendricks with more technical striking and if it goes to the ground, I feel Kampmann will have no problems sweeping, getting back up or possibly locking up a guillotine.



THIS^^


----------



## GrappleRetarded (Jun 22, 2012)

Kampmann gonna lock up that guillotine at some point.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

:laugh: Do you even watch MMA.

Hendricks and Ellenberger are almost nothing alike.

Hendricks probably wins the fight.


----------



## OHKO (Jul 11, 2010)

Neither stands a chance against GSP.

Supporting Kampmann though!


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

Let the real show begin. 

Martin gets his clock cleaned in every fight. I don't see Hendricks giving him a chance to recover. Though frankly, I think GSP vs. Kampmann would make for a more interesting fight, so I'm torn.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

GreaseSP vs Kampmann makes perfect sense.

Joe Silva normally likes doing losers vs losers.


----------



## GrappleRetarded (Jun 22, 2012)

Roflcopter said:


> :laugh: Do you even watch MMA.
> 
> Hendricks and Ellenberger are almost nothing alike.
> 
> Hendricks probably wins the fight.


Please point out the glaring differences between the two fighters.

Both strong wrestlers.

Both college-boy wrestlers.

Both have extremely heavy hands.

Both aren't very technical strikers (Ellenberger has the edge here, Hendricks is more unorthodox).

Once the fight hits the ground, neither fighter is really impressive on the ground.


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

Spoilers: Kampmann will win.


----------



## Rygu (Jul 21, 2008)

Roflcopter said:


> GreaseSP vs Kampmann makes perfect sense.
> 
> Joe Silva normally likes doing losers vs losers.


6494 posts of pure troll. 

You're awesome.


----------



## Joabbuac (Jan 31, 2009)

In my mind, this is about as much of a 50-50 fight as you can get...im finding it really hard to commit to either. 

But ill go for Kampmann.


----------



## Swiss (Jul 19, 2011)

Kampmann: I've got better striking and I'm goin gto kick him in the beard. 

Haha. That's fighting talk. I think he takes this by decision/


----------



## RearNaked (Jul 20, 2012)

I just hope after Hendricks KOs him we can stop hearing about 'boring wrestler/boxers.'

Of all the things Hendricks is, boring isn't one of them.


----------



## GrappleRetarded (Jun 22, 2012)

"Shogun Rua is a coward and a fraud"

Roflcopter, asking me if I watch MMA, lulz.


----------



## FBrown (Nov 13, 2012)

Fight is about to start lol. I'll take Hendricks by KO!


----------



## RearNaked (Jul 20, 2012)

GrappleRetarded said:


> Both college-boy wrestlers.


It's funny, you're from the UK, but you talk like a hick from Alabama...

I also remember, you WENT to college, so I guess college just wasn't a good time for you...


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

GrappleRetarded said:


> "Shogun Rua is a coward and a fraud"
> 
> Roflcopter, asking me if I watch MMA, lulz.


Ignore him. If ever there was an obvious 40 year old living in his parents' basement, it's Roflcopter.


----------



## Todd Keuneke (Oct 26, 2012)

*Kampman Wins 100%*

KAMPMAN BY TKO/KO in first ROUND YOU HEARD IT HERE FIRST


----------



## RearNaked (Jul 20, 2012)

If this fight is boring, there is no god.


----------



## GrappleRetarded (Jun 22, 2012)

RearNaked said:


> It's funny, you're from the UK, but you talk like a hick from Alabama...
> 
> I also remember, you WENT to college, so I guess college just wasn't a good time for you...


College was awesome. Was mainly full of ***s though.


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

Shiiiiitttttt


----------



## Rygu (Jul 21, 2008)

Omfg. 

Dude is a ******* beast.


----------



## RearNaked (Jul 20, 2012)

Yes!!!!!

I Called It!


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

Damn...


----------



## NotDylan (Jul 13, 2009)

BIG RIG!

Wow.


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

Canadian Psycho said:


> Let the real show begin.
> 
> Martin gets his clock cleaned in every fight. I don't see Hendricks giving him a chance to recover.


And we read here first.


----------



## TraMaI (Dec 10, 2007)

Todd Keuneke said:


> KAMPMAN BY TKO/KO in first ROUND YOU HEARD IT HERE FIRST


Say that again?


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

Damn fine KO. That said, GSP rag-dolls him EASILY (assuming GSP defeats Carlos... knock on wood).


----------



## GrappleRetarded (Jun 22, 2012)

Johnny Hendricks I take it all back.

I'm so sorry Johnny.


----------



## rallyman (Mar 15, 2010)

holy sh#t
he has some power in that left


----------



## RedRocket44 (Sep 18, 2011)

Hits like a Mack truck. LOL!


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

Perfect punch. Absolutely sweet.


----------



## Soakked (Feb 5, 2007)

Ouch. Respect to Kos for surviving.


----------



## Sterl (Jul 26, 2009)

Ok,that was impressive.


----------



## OHKO (Jul 11, 2010)

Stream so freaking laggy I didn't get to see what happened.

****


----------



## anderton46 (Apr 23, 2010)

Kampmann is the master of starting terribly.


----------



## Joabbuac (Jan 31, 2009)

Well....Bang.


----------



## RearNaked (Jul 20, 2012)

MMA-Sportsman said:


> And we read here first.


Nay. 

I called this shit like 2 weeks ago.


----------



## Swiss (Jul 19, 2011)

omfg!


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

GrappleRetarded said:


> "Shogun Rua is a coward and a fraud"
> 
> Roflcopter, asking me if I watch MMA, lulz.


Do you even watch mma?

:laugh:


----------



## RearNaked (Jul 20, 2012)

GrappleRetarded said:


> Johnny Hendricks I take it all back.
> 
> I'm so sorry Johnny.



All is forgiven. 

You are British, after all...


----------



## Joabbuac (Jan 31, 2009)

anderton46 said:


> Kampmann is the master of starting terribly.


Yea, watch out - Kampmann comeback win coming in about 10 mins.


----------



## Guy Incognito (Apr 3, 2010)

Hitman:Absolut-ely got Ko'd.


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

RearNaked said:


> Nay.
> 
> I called this shit like 2 weeks ago.


You called Hendricks KOing Kampmann? My God... you must be psychic! No one could have predicted such an implausible outcome without divine powers!


----------



## GrappleRetarded (Jun 22, 2012)

Roflcopter said:


> Do you even watch mma?
> 
> :laugh:


"Shogun Rua is a coward and a fraud".



RearNaked said:


> All is forgiven.
> 
> You are British, after all...


----------



## RearNaked (Jul 20, 2012)

RearNaked said:


> I really like Kampmann.
> 
> But Hendricks will KO him.


This felt like a lot more than 6 days ago...


----------



## RearNaked (Jul 20, 2012)

GrappleRetarded said:


>


Just having some fun, you've been pretty rough on my boy Hendricks the last couple weeks.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

GrappleRetarded said:


> "Shogun Rua is a coward and a fraud".


But dude, Ellenberger and Hendricks are both college wrestlers and are clearly the same fighter.

Kampmann by first round KO amirite. :laugh:


----------



## RearNaked (Jul 20, 2012)

Canadian Psycho said:


> You called Hendricks KOing Kampmann? My God... you must be psychic! No one could have predicted such an implausible outcome without divine powers!


I called it first and I got crucified for it.


----------



## GrappleRetarded (Jun 22, 2012)

Man, Hendricks though. That is some serious, home-grown farmer power.

I really under rated his timing and accuracy going into this. He's even more lethal than Hendo.


----------



## RearNaked (Jul 20, 2012)

Roflcopter said:


> But dude, Ellenberger and Hendricks are both college wrestlers and are clearly the same fighter.
> 
> Kampmann by first round KO amirite. :laugh:


That's college BOY wrestlers. Get it right.


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

Well then congratulations. I dub thee Duke of MMAF.


----------



## Iuanes (Feb 17, 2009)

Yikes, holy shit. Don't back up in a straight line I guess.


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

RearNaked said:


> Nay.
> 
> I called this shit like 2 weeks ago.


Hey, I was just teasing the Keuneke guy.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

GrappleRetarded said:


> Man, Hendricks though. That is some serious, home-grown farmer power.
> 
> I really under rated his timing and accuracy going into this. He's even more lethal than Hendo.


But dude, he's the same fighter as Jake Ellenberger


----------



## GrappleRetarded (Jun 22, 2012)

RearNaked said:


> That's college BOY wrestlers. Get it right.


I don't care if you're 48 years old and study at college. You're still a college-boy


----------



## OHKO (Jul 11, 2010)

Todd Keuneke said:


> i calling the police and telling them your a streamer and to arrest you


Good luck then. 

I live in Singapore.


----------



## GrappleRetarded (Jun 22, 2012)

Roflcopter said:


> But dude, he's the same fighter as Jake Ellenberger


The two fighters do still share remarkable similarities.

Haven't you got some scat-porn or some thing to watch in between fights.


----------



## RearNaked (Jul 20, 2012)

GrappleRetarded said:


> Haven't you got some scat-porn or some thing to watch in between fights.


Nah, your wife hasn't released a new video on her site in weeks...

j/k


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

Good thing no serious MMA spectator judges fights based on extremely superficial similarities such as "oop both wrestled in college and throw big punches".


Good thing there's a pretty marked difference in fighting style, tempo, and approach between the fighters as well as having largely separate skillsets.


----------



## OHKO (Jul 11, 2010)

OHKO said:


> Kampmann by knockout. I think Hendricks's power is hugely over-exaggerated after knocking out Fitch. Kampmann is going to be much superior technique wise.


I said that? :confused03: 

How wrong can I be...


----------



## Joabbuac (Jan 31, 2009)

Johny Hendricks has a beard and Jake Ellenberger does not. Only difference i can see. :confused05:


----------



## GrappleRetarded (Jun 22, 2012)

Roflcopter said:


> Good thing no serious MMA spectator judges fights based on extremely superficial similarities such as "oop both wrestled in college and throw big punches".
> 
> 
> Good thing there's a pretty marked difference in fighting style, tempo, and approach between the fighters as well as having largely separate skillsets.


bla bla, Shogun is a coward and a fraud. bla bla, Melvin Guillard is the next LW champion, bla bla.

Let's pretend like we never make bold claims and get them completely wrong.

You really are the ultimate narcissistic, delusional keyboard warrior.


----------



## SM33 (Sep 22, 2009)

I knew he'd catch him but surprised he did it so quick. Lead with the right, covered massive ground, brutal.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

I don't think I've ever said anything resembling Melvin Guillard being a champion other than the fact that he could possibly catch Frankie Edgar with a big punch if they fought tommorow.

Nice try though.


----------



## Soakked (Feb 5, 2007)

He might have one of the fastest lead hooks in the game. That Lead hook/straight combo was fluid and powerful.


----------



## Alessia (Sep 1, 2011)

Roflcopter said:


> But dude, Ellenberger and Hendricks are both college wrestlers and are clearly the same fighter


I thought it was common knowledge that when Hendricks shaves his beard he turns into Ellenberger?! 

This fight was about one thing. Beardless Hendricks avenging that loss!!!!!


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

I picked Kampman and hoped he'd win, but I was smart enough to not bet on this fight. Won all bets tonight! 

Anyone else see that outcome within the first few seconds before it happened. Kampmann has an engineer background yet he can't see that he has to watch out for that in the first where Hendrick's is at 100% health. Instead of moving laterally, side to side he moves backwards...kapow! Kampmann is by far the technical striker, but the one shot KO ruled the day today. Poor guy got clocked cleanly right between his guard I think. 

Hendricks will pose an interesting threat to GSP's throne since he's a very decorated wrestler.


----------



## Soakked (Feb 5, 2007)

Alessia said:


> I thought it was common knowledge that when Hendricks shaves his beard he turns into Ellenberger?!
> 
> This fight was about one thing. Beardless Hendricks avenging that loss!!!!!


The beard is getting close to Frye's Stache and Shamrock's burns in epicness.


----------



## Iuanes (Feb 17, 2009)

No_Mercy said:


> I picked Kampman and hoped he'd win, but I was smart enough to not bet on this fight. Won all bets tonight!
> 
> Anyone else see that outcome within the first few seconds before it happened. Kampmann has an engineer background yet he can't see that he has to watch out for that in the first where Hendrick's is at 100% health. Instead of moving laterally, side to side he moves backwards...kapow! Kampmann is by far the technical striker, but the one shot KO ruled the day today. Poor guy got clocked cleanly right between his guard I think.
> 
> Hendricks will pose an interesting threat to GSP's throne since he's a very decorated wrestler.


Same with all this but I was dumb enough to put credits on Kampmann. Christ, don't go straight backwards.

As for GSP vs Hendricks, I think GSP, like Kampmann, is vastly superior to Hendricks technically, but we all know he has good strategies and sticks to them. He wouldn't dare get near that hook

As for wrestling, doesn't matter what your credentials are, against GSP, youre getting taken down.


----------



## TanyaJade (Aug 31, 2010)

Kampmann really has no sense of cagemanship what so ever. Honestly some of the worst I've seen. It's a shame because if Kampmann's horrendous fight IQ matched his actual skillset, I think he could pose several problems for St. Pierre.

That being said, what a knockout. One of the cleanest I've seen in a while. I think Hendricks definitely deserves a shot.

As for Kampmann, let's do Condit/Kampmann II


----------



## Danm2501 (Jun 22, 2009)

Johnny Hendricks is a bad mother****er. His last 3 fights he's knocked out Martin Kampmann and Jon Fitch, and decisioned Josh Koscheck. If that's not a run worthy of a title shot, then **** knows who you've gotta beat these days!


----------



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

Danm2501 said:


> Johnny Hendricks is a bad mother****er. His last 3 fights he's knocked out Martin Kampmann and Jon Fitch, and decisioned Josh Koscheck. *If that's not a run worthy of a title shot, then **** knows who you've gotta beat these days!*


So much truth!!






Man I love Hendricks more and more. He always seems so excited to talk about his fights and wins. 

"Are you more of a thread to GSP than Anderson Silva?"

"...no"

:thumb02:


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

That was real nice by Hendrix he broke his guard with the hook and landed the straight right on the tip of the jaw. It is really hard to put away Kampmann but that was a perfect punch.


----------



## Hammerlock2.0 (Jun 17, 2009)

Being a Kampmann fan is really frustrating, I tell you. Learn some head movement and footwork for Christ's sake.


----------



## BOMDC (Feb 13, 2011)

BOMDC said:


> Rooting for Kampmann and think he takes it handily if he fights smart. That being said, it's probably 50/50, haha. Surprised how many people think Hendricks is going to get the KO. I'd honestly be surprised if he ever landed that left again. It's slow, telegraphed, and everyone knows he's constantly looking for it on the feet. Yes Kampmann looks bad defensively at times, but hopefully he can be smart and not get into brawl exchanges and this will look like Bisping/Stann.




Haha lol @ this epic wrongness. Looks like the *H*endricks bomb is here to stay.


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

Kampmann could really be something if he could PROTECT HIS FACE!


----------



## Budhisten (Apr 11, 2010)

Sad to see my countryman go out like that, but he does indeed get hit alot.

He has to "feel his opponents power" before he goes into beast mode, against people like Hendricks thats not a very good idea. He'll be back though


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

I go off fighters as soon as fans/comentators start naming their punches etc, so lets not start with that on Hendricks please.


----------



## Hammerlock2.0 (Jun 17, 2009)

This is what happened


----------



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

Killz said:


> I go off fighters as soon as fans/comentators start naming their punches etc, so lets not start with that on Hendricks please.


He owns the real H Bomb 





No, I hate that shit as well. 'H-bomb' literally makes me cringe when I read it.


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

I might create the 'K-BOMB'.. gonna use it on spammers and problem members hahahaha


----------



## cdtcpl (Mar 9, 2007)

cdtcpl said:


> I want to say Kampmann, but he takes a lot of punishment in his fights. Hendricks is the sort of guy you don't want to take punishment from.
> 
> I gotta go with Hendricks.


Well I called it fairly early. If Hendricks could learn to protect his face he would be a legit threat, and still is, to anyone. But his willingness to eat some to give some, without a chin like Hendos, just will keep leading to this conclusion.

To be fair, I really didn't see it happening that fast.


----------



## Hammerlock2.0 (Jun 17, 2009)

I'm gonna call his left hand the Beard Blaster and hope it catches on.

(sorry Killz)


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

Hendricks is certainly on a roll. Feel bad for Kampmann. He's never going to hear the end of that fight.


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

Hammerlock2.0 said:


> I'm gonna call his left hand the Beard Blaster and hope it catches on.
> 
> (sorry Killz)


Maybe you might be the first recipient of the 'K-Bomb' :thumb02:


----------



## rebonecrusher (Nov 21, 2011)

Hendricks is def one of the most exciting efighters to watch in the UFC because he's got that one punch ko power and the wrestling to keep the fight on the feet till he connects, he comes from the same cloth of Dan Henderson and chuck liddell . I think he is a very worthy challenger for gsp and I also believe it would make more sense for gsp to fight hendricks(the money factor being the only reason gsp should want any part of the much bigger silva) as for kampman poor guy has a lot of skills but takes to many shots. This lose will be a huge set back for him I think he may end up being one of the better fighters to never fight for a title


----------

